# Replacement LED lights



## John445 (May 28, 2017)

What do you guys think of these headlights to mount on the handlebars, maybe below the control board. https://www.rockymountainatvmc.com/t/1195/Lighting


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

That link just opens a page of numerous items?????


----------



## John445 (May 28, 2017)

https://www.thumperjockey.com/enduro-3000.html

This is a plug and play light kit for dirtbikes with a 12v battery.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

John445 said:


> https://www.thumperjockey.com/enduro-3000.html
> This is a plug and play light kit for dirtbikes with a 12v battery.


 Wow, that's pretty pricey... I think I spent about 33% of that for the LED light kits for my blower and mower combined.

32" 180W LED Light Bar = $28.01 (Blower - 14,400 Lumens)
2x 4" 18W LED Light Bars = $12.29 (Mower - 2,520 Lumens)
2x Wiring Harness with Switch/Relay/Fuse/Holder 2x $7.99 = $15.98 (1 for each)

Total = $56.98 Delivered


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Put one of these on each of my Honda HS 928 with switch and wire it was under $20. each Simply removed the OE light and mounted one of these on the control panel. No rectifier required on the hondas

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00W6QAZWO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Can this be plugged in to a Tecumseh or do I need a rectifier?



Prime said:


> Put one of these on each of my Honda HS 928 with switch and wire it was under $20. each Simply removed the OE light and mounted one of these on the control panel. No rectifier required on the hondas
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00W6QAZWO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I like the bar length, just perfect and attaches to the outside of the auger housing.to

Will this plug in to a Tecumseh without a rectifier?

What is the relay switch for?

Is a fuse necessary?


```

```



tabora said:


> Wow, that's pretty pricey... I think I spent about 33% of that for the LED light kits for my blower and mower combined.
> 
> 32" 180W LED Light Bar = $28.01 (Blower - 14,400 Lumens)
> 1 Wiring Harness with Switch/Relay/Fuse/Holder $7.99


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Can this be plugged in to a Tecumseh or do I need a rectifier?


I have not put them on a Tecumseh myself but I was told a rectifier was required. I was also told a rectifier was needed for my hondas ,which proved to be not so. I tried them first before buying rectifiers. I get no flicker even on low throttle. Very pleased with the price and the amount of light one of these puts out, more than adequate.Another plus is mounting on the panel puts the light higher. a better angle over the bucket and drift breakers. Many times Im in snow higher than than the breaker bars.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Prime said:


> Put one of these on each of my Honda HS 928 with switch and wire it was under $20. each Simply removed the OE light and mounted one of these on the control panel. No rectifier required on the hondas
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00W6QAZWO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


With the Honda Engine stator putting out AC voltage, I'm kinda of surprised at the positive results your having with a 12volt DC LED Light. 

Any concern with damaging the stator using a light drawing DC voltage?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

On a Honda HSS, the Charge Coil and Chute Motor Coil both run through onboard rectifiers. The LED circuit is A/C, so if you reuse it you'll either need an A/C compatible LED or a rectifier.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Will this plug in to a Tecumseh without a rectifier?


 What does your particular engine output for power? Measure it with a multimeter.



JLawrence08648 said:


> What is the relay switch for?


To keep the heavy load from running through the switch.


JLawrence08648 said:


> Is a fuse necessary?


Always, for all power circuits. Chafe a hot wire on the frame and you'll sure want it protected.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

tabora said:


> On a Honda HSS, the Charge Coil and Chute Motor Coil both run through onboard rectifiers. The LED circuit is A/C, so if you reuse it you'll either need an A/C compatible LED or a rectifier.


Prime mentioned in his previous post that he was using 12v DC LED Lighting in his HS928 (not HSS) with no bridge rectifier without any issue. Just wondering if running 12v DC voltage Light in an electrical system that puts out 13v - 18v AC voltage will damage the stator?

I am also running a 12v LED light with my stock HS928 with no bridge rectifier, however my light is a PAR 36 LED bulb rated for 13v - 18v AC voltage so no bridge rectifier is needed. Furthermore, I wasn't aware you could run a 12v DC LED bulb off an electrical system putting out AC voltage without a bridge rectifier.


----------



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

tabora said:


> What does your particular engine output for power? Measure it with a multimeter.


You mean voltage?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

guybb3 said:


> You mean voltage?


And whether it is A/C or D/C. I always assume A/C from an OPE engine coil, but I've been surprised before...


----------



## NorthOf54°Lat (3 mo ago)

Hello
Saw your reply to this snowblower light post. Would you share your parts order links / numbers? I have been wanting install a light on my Murray Pro (2005). There is an electrical connector micro plug near the starter. TIA, Don Burroughs
“Winterpeg” ( Winnipeg ) #MB_Canada



tabora said:


> Wow, that's pretty pricey... I think I spent about 33% of that for the LED light kits for my blower and mower combined.
> 
> 32" 180W LED Light Bar = $28.01 (Blower - 14,400 Lumens)
> 2x 4" 18W LED Light Bars = $12.29 (Mower - 2,520 Lumens)
> ...


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

NorthOf54°Lat said:


> Hello
> Saw your reply to this snowblower light post. Would you share your parts order links / numbers? I have been wanting install a light on my Murray Pro (2005). There is an electrical connector micro plug near the starter. TIA, Don Burroughs
> “Winterpeg” ( Winnipeg ) #MB_Canada


These are the LED light bars; I used a 32" one that's likely too big for your application (and slightly different style); the 8" one is US $19.48 now...








8" 20" 32" LED Light Bar for Tractor Boat Offroad 4WD 4x4 Trucks SUV ATV 12V 24V | eBay


Chip brand:Led chip Power:12D reflector 8 inch 60W (20pcs * 3W LED Chips) 20 inch 180W (60pcs * 3W LED Chips) 32 inch 300W (100pcs * 3W LED Chips) Operating Voltage: 10-30V, fit for DC 12V 24V Waterproof rate: IP 68 Color Temperature: 6500K Working Temperature: -40~85 degree Celsius Beam...



www.ebay.com





This is the smaller 7" LED light bar I mounted under my dashboard to light up the ground where I stand and behind me - US $7.79 now...








7inch LED Work Light Bar Spot Beam for Offroad 4WD SUV ATV Driving Fog Snow Lamp | eBay


Beam Pattern: Spot Beam. Headlight LED Bulbs 150W 3600LM FIT Polaris Sportsman850 800 700 500 6000K 3Pcs. Perfect combination of spot beam and flood beam to improve your visibility and safety. Technology: Cree LED.



www.ebay.com





These are the ones I put on my mower - US $12.90 a pair now...








2 x 4 inch 18W LED Work Light Bar Spot Pods Fog Lamp for Car Truck Offroad SUV | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2 x 4 inch 18W LED Work Light Bar Spot Pods Fog Lamp for Car Truck Offroad SUV at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Here is the harness I used on the mower (the one on the snowblower ended up being more extensive to add some additional widgets) - US $6.50 now...








Wiring Harness Kit For LED Work Light Bar Driving Pods w/ Switch 12V 40A Offroad | eBay


<li> BUY IT NOW</li> <li> </li> <li>Feature:</li> <li> </li> <li> <ul> <li>3 meter length comparing with most of 2.5 meter wires in market</li> <li>Double layer quality wire with 2 years warranty</li> <li>On/off button switch with adhesive tape for easy mounting</li> <li>40A Relay...



www.ebay.com


----------

